# Rex finds a hedgehog



## IgorMele (Jan 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs become active in the evening, same time as Rex in these hot summer days. This year Rex found a lot of hedgehogs, but i never had camera with me. And now here it is, video of Rex trying to hurt the hedgehog, but it's spiny defence works just fine.






No animals were harmed during the making of this video


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Rex looked really frustrated, but I'm glad he didn't decide to grab a mouthful of those spikey quills. I think hedgehogs are so cute!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha, my Meg used to do the same. Only she mastered the art of carrying them, without hurting them I hasten to add! She used to come in with hedgehog fleas all over her muzzle afterwards though! She used to bark at them exactly like that and always knew when she had found one by the bark.


----------



## Jon Zaremba (Jul 16, 2008)

Do hedgehogs have ears? I hope not! ha ha ha....cute and frustrated. Rex's barking caused my dog to bark here in my kitchen!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's the member who posted that great video of the pup sliding down the snow covered path!!!

That is one I will never forget!


----------

